# Distilled Water - Brisbane



## Middo

Hi All,

I've called around a few places, Chemist Warehouse, Coles, Woolworths and Supercheap.

Can't find Distilled water in any of those places. I wanted to grab a couple litres to top up a brew that I over boiled and ended up short on. I'm kegging this tonight,if anyone knows of anywhere to go for this please share.

I live out at The Gap if anyone has any ideas on the north side please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bunnings at Stafford?

I know that RO water is available from the Matilda on Lodge Road, Wooloowin, but it might be a bit too far?


----------



## Ross

A lot of garages have it "on tap" these days, but I'm not sure where at the Gap. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Florian

Kmart has both RO and distilled water in bottles, 1L I think. Not cheap from memory though. It's in the car section near the batteries and oils etc.


----------



## Middo

Thanks for all the posts guys... I managed to track some down, BP at the Gap has it in the car service area, 2ltr quantities. They didn't have a price handy though will call back in 15 to confirm.

It's crazy how much this costs nowadays... It used to be stocked in Supermarkets in the laundry section for Irons and dehumidifiers and the like, seems like everyone now uses demineralised water instead.

Found these guys too who can pump it out at 10,000 litres per hour... not sure on distribution though and whether they have any retailers who stock it.

http://www.distilledwater.net.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=27


----------



## Middo

I rang that company above, spoke to the Brisbane rep and found what I was after... and it's stocked by Woolworths in the drinking water section.

Moores Ultra Pure (Refresh) is Steam distilled, demineralised and deionised water with a guaranteed TDS of less than 1.

I don't know what TDS means but it sounds safe enough for me to add to my brew, going to pick some up this afternoon.


----------



## Parks

Middo said:


> I don't know what TDS means but it sounds safe enough for me to add to my brew, going to pick some up this afternoon.


Total Dissolved Solids


----------



## Florian

So less than 1 solid per bottle? :lol:


----------



## Icewind

Middo said:


> I rang that company above, spoke to the Brisbane rep and found what I was after... and it's stocked by Woolworths in the drinking water section.
> 
> Moores Ultra Pure (Refresh) is Steam distilled, demineralised and deionised water with a guaranteed TDS of less than 1.
> 
> I don't know what TDS means but it sounds safe enough for me to add to my brew, going to pick some up this afternoon.



looking at around $4 / 5 L bottle.


----------



## Parks

You would make your money back on an RO unit pretty quickly at that price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pommiebloke

Last time I rode past, the Brewers Choice at Gaythorne had a machine round the side which dispensed RO water. Not sure if it's still there, it's been a while since I was over that way.


----------



## argon

Have a look here 
http://www.nabropure.com.au/locations.htm

Should be one close to you.

$5 for 19L of RO water. Have used them before when building up some Pilsners. Works well.

Edit: looks like there's one at the Matilda servo in the Gap.


----------

